# Advents-Radtour: Wer?



## Ackebua (13. November 2002)

Wer ist denn von Euch Nordlichtern eigentlich bei der Advents-Radtour dabei? Es täte mich einfach mal interessieren.

Ackebua


----------



## kukuxumusu (13. November 2002)

Jo he A-Bua


Also, Interesse hätt ich. Hab mir den thread schon mal angesehen. Check das nochmal ab un dann schau ich ob's klappt. Is ja aus BS doch 'n bischen Fahrerei. Hat einer ne Poofe für mich ??

WEIL: Dein selbsgebasteltes PRÄSENT will ich mir ja eigentlich nicht entgehen lassen 

Gruss

BERND


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (13. November 2002)

Also, für alle Nichteingeweihten hier der LINK zum "Adventstourbeitrag" (hat der olle  Ackebua wohl vergessen).

@Ackebua: Du bist vielleicht lustig!

Hamburg - Neubrandenburg: 247 km in 3h19 (davon 110 km über Autobahn in 1h01)

Und Start in Neubrandenburg soll bereits um 900 sein 

Kein wunder das kukuxumusu da erst mal nach einer Übernachtungsmöglichkeit fragt. Ohne die wäre mir das nämlich auch zu früh 

Interesse hätte ich schon wenn sich noch der eine oder andere weitere Teilnehmer hier im Raum HH meldet (Fahrkostenumlage).

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Ackebua (13. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von kukuxumusu _
> *Hat einer ne Poofe für mich ??
> 
> WEIL: Dein selbsgebasteltes PRÄSENT will ich mir ja eigentlich nicht entgehen lassen
> ...



Ich mußte erst einmal mein Fremdwörterbuch aus dem KELler holen, um das Wort "Poofe" nachzuschlagen.  Wär ich ja nie drauf gekommen.

Ich glaube, ich muß Dich wegen meiner Geschenke enttäuschen: die gibts erst bei dem von mir veranstalteten Night Ride ("Fahrt in den Nikolaus") am 05.12. Kannst aber trotzdem kommen.

Ackebua


----------



## Ackebua (13. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Kein wunder das kukuxumusu da erst mal nach einer Übernachtungsmöglichkeit fragt. Ohne die wäre mir das nämlich auch zu früh
> 
> ...



Ping doch mal den Zzzzzorro an, der steckt irgendwie mit in der Organisation der Tour drin. Vielleicht hat der eine Idee, wo Ihr Euern wohltuenden Schlaf bekommen könnt.
Aber ist es denn sooooo ein Problem, mal etwas früher aufzustehen? Ich fahre während der Saison auch zu diversen Rennen morgens oder halb nachts los, da ich mir so die Pensionskosten spare. Muß man abends eben mal etwas früher in die Heia hopsen.

Ackebua


----------



## Rabbit (13. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Ackebua _
> *
> 
> Ping doch mal den Zzzzzorro an, der steckt irgendwie mit in der Organisation der Tour drin. Vielleicht hat der eine Idee, wo Ihr Euern wohltuenden Schlaf bekommen könnt.
> *


Ich werde diese Möglichkeit mal in erwägung ziehen.


> *
> Aber ist es denn sooooo ein Problem, mal etwas früher aufzustehen? Ich fahre während der Saison auch zu diversen Rennen morgens oder halb nachts los, da ich mir so die Pensionskosten spare. Muß man abends eben mal etwas früher in die Heia hopsen.*


Nee, kein Problem. In der Woche klingELt der Wecker ja auch schon gegen 600. Aber am Wochenende stELle ich den in der RegEL aus 
Aber auch diese Möglichkeit werde ich in betracht ziehen, gELl?


----------



## mischiflix (13. November 2002)

so, nich nur zzzzzzorro iss daran beteiligt das dirg mitzuplanen, ich auch und nu von mir noch ma der link zu unserer seite mit entsprechender beschreibungadventstour 
also komt ruhig alle, doch wäre nett wenn wir ungefähr vorher wüssten wieviele denn nu kommen (ob 10 oder eher 100).

gute nacht!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (24. November 2002)

Morsche,

haben gestern ne Teamversammlung gehabt und auch das Thema Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten besprochen. Also wer Interesse hat an unserer Advent Rad Tour teilzunehmen und hier ne Nacht schlafen möchte, um dann pünktlich zum Start zu sein, der sollte sich möglichst schnell per pm oder eMail bei mir melden. 

Gruß ZZZZZorro


----------



## ClaudiLu (27. November 2002)

Wenn Claudi sich wieder von der Angina erholt hat und das Wetter gut ist (also bitte kein Regen), dann kommt sie und bringt ihre Freundin mit.


----------



## Ackebua (27. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Wenn Claudi sich wieder von der Angina erholt hat und das Wetter gut ist (also bitte kein Regen), dann kommt sie und bringt ihre Freundin mit. *



Och, von Angina soll man sich ja sehr schnell erholen. Also gute Besserung von mir.

Ackebua


----------



## ClaudiLu (27. November 2002)

Das kann nur ein Gerücht sein, but Ill do my best.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (30. November 2002)

Eh Ihr Schlafmützen! Seit Tagen keine hier! *Gähn* Wat is jetz mit morgen?? ClaudiLu


----------



## ZZZZZorro (30. November 2002)

Hi Claudi,

na morgen is großer Strampeltag. Aus allen Landesteilen Mecklenburgs und über die Landesgrenzen hinaus werden sich Reiter/-innen mit ihren Rössern zur Erkundung des Advent-Rad-Tour-Weges zusammenfinden. 

Gruß ZZZZZorro


----------



## ClaudiLu (30. November 2002)

Wann endet die radtour, so gegen 12.00 Uhr? Weil ich dann evtl. hinkommen wollte. gesundheitlich ist bei mir noch nicht alles im grünen Bereich und es ist nun mal ne Infektionskrankheit. ich hab keine Lust die Bakterien mit einem zu frühen Start in den Körper zu treiben und dann für Wochen auszufallen. Wie erkenne ich dich? Seit ihr dann an der Kartbahn? Oder schick mir doch deine telefonnummer (Handy). Ich klingel dich dann an. Ich hab versucht, die von Bernd El Diablo zu kriegen, aber der hat wohl Streß und ist nicht online gewesen ne Zeit über.
Haste gehört, daß die Bullen letzte Woche Radfahrer auf der Brücke 10. Jahrestag überprüft haben? Dich auch?


----------



## ZZZZZorro (30. November 2002)

kommt darauf an wie wir voran kommen. Also vom Programm her denke ich zwischen 1200 und 1300, denn es warten ja noch ein paar Aktionen im Zielbereich.

Woran Du mich erkennst? Na an meinem strahlend-rotem,  schaukelndem und schnaufendem Kriegsross mit glühenden Bremsscheiben.   Und dann bin ich einer von den beiden die vorneweg fahren und Warnwesten haben.

Ne diesmal war ich nich dabei.  Auf welcher Seite hamse denn kontrolliert? Wenn de Richtung Reitbahnweg rüberradelst? Wenn ja, na das wurde aber auch Zeit. Ich hoffe diesmal hamse auch zur Kasse gebeten. Bei den letzten Kontrollen gabs nur ein "Du, Du". Während bei allen anderen Kontrollen abkassiert wurde.  Naja jedenfalls is mir bei dem Stück wo gleich die Absperrung daneben is immer bange, wenn mir son Experte falsch entgegenkommt und er dann die Panik bekommt, ob ers wohl an mir vorbeischafft. Manchmal möchte ich echt schubsen.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (30. November 2002)

Hi Claudi,

hab gerad die Info erhalten, dass Dein Postfach für persönliche Nachrichten voll is. 

Gruß Harald


----------



## ClaudiLu (30. November 2002)

Zzzzzorro. ich denk, du fährst hinten? Naja, Warnweste ist schon mal ein gutes Erkennungszeichen. Mal gucken, ob ich komm und dich erkenne und anspreche. Wenn mich dann so eine Autorität ins Auge schießt, reagiere ich womöglich schüchtern. Wo ist der Zielbereich an der Karthalle oder in der Nähe zum Bleistift? Naja, ich will nicht die ganze Augustastraße absuchen. Komme mit meiner Freundin. Vielleicht kann ich rüber rollen mitm Radl. Mitm Auto ist ja uncool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (30. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *Hi Claudi,
> 
> hab gerad die Info erhalten, dass Dein Postfach für persönliche Nachrichten voll is.
> ...



hab gerade Abhilfe geschaffen. Kannst jetzt posten.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (30. November 2002)

so eine Autorität   Ja ja, wenn der Hochadel vorneweg radelt, das is schon was.    

Zielbereich is auch am Wassersportzentrum. Zur Karthalle is das nich weit.


----------



## ClaudiLu (30. November 2002)

Eingebildeter Pinsel. Naja, jedenfalls weiß ich jetzt, wo es ist. Und triffst du dich mit El Diablo und Ackerbua vorher noch? Oder wie? Knent ihr euch oder habt ihr euch schon mal gesehen?


----------



## ZZZZZorro (30. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Eingebildeter Pinsel. *








Klar kenne ich die beiden von unseren verbalen Feldzügen zur Eroberung weiter Landstriche und aus manch auf gleicher Ebene geführten Schlacht. Aug in Aug werden wir uns erst morgen gegenüberstehen.  

Ne so wie ich das gelesen habe habe, reist Ackebua mim Kfz an und wird die Anmeldungen der aus Bärlin per Eisenschwein Eintreffenden vornehmen.


----------



## ClaudiLu (30. November 2002)

Aha, dann wirds für uns alle ne Premiere. Aba ihr könnt euch ja schon auf der Tour beschnubbern. Ich stoß erst später dazu. Da hab ich ja wieder klasse Karten. Scheiß ANgina *kotz* Sorry. Vielleicht schau ich heute Nacht noch ma ins Forum. Muß jetzt zur Sportlerparty. Mal sehen, was Ines Estedt & Co. so erzählen. Bis morsche!


----------



## Ackebua (30. November 2002)

Auch ich freue mich schon, all die Anonymitäten dieses unseres Forums einmal persönlich mit meinem Augenlicht erfassen zu können. Das Wetter könnte ja nicht besser sein, ist's bei Euch da oben auch so bescheiden?
Übrigens erkennt man mich an meiner stattlichen Körperhöhe von 193 cm und einem ungefederten Barracuda (wird's Wetter trocken, habe ich ein hartes Rotwild dabei).

Bis morjen,
Ackebua


----------



## ZZZZZorro (30. November 2002)

Na dann biste ja nich zu übersehen.  Heut hats immer wieder ein wenig genieselt. Hab eben nochma bei wetter.de nachgesehen, so soll dat morjen sein: 

stark bewölkt bis bedeckt, 2-4 °C, Wind aus Süd 7 km/h, Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit 15 %

Bin gerade 20 min nach haus gestiefelt. Also kalt is des nich.

Sodele, dann bis nachher ich muss jetzt noch ein wenig am Bike schrauben
ZZZZZorro


----------



## eL (30. November 2002)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas??? nur 15% regenwahrscheinlichkeit????
also ich hoffe die wetterfrösche um neobrand irren und es gießt aus kannen 
also bis denne


----------



## ZZZZZorro (30. November 2002)

na na, für ordentliche Teilnehmerzahlen wünsche ich mir diese 15%, sonst könnte der Wert wegen mir auch höher sein. Dat muss modderich sein, damit Ross und Reiter zu einer verschlammten Einheit werden. 

bis denne


----------



## ClaudiLu (1. Dezember 2002)

Wenns modderig ist, dann habt ihr auch diese Modder-Farbe und ich erkenn niemanden mehr. Weder Roß noch Reiter noch Farben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (2. Dezember 2002)

Habe versucht die Fotos zu posten. Ordner ist angelegt in "fotoalbum" - siehe oben unterm Logo. Das Album heißt: ADVENTSTOUR NEUBRANDENBURG 2002. Jedoch konnte ich noch keine Bilder hochladen. Ich krieg immer die Info "DISMISS". Also das es nicht geklappt hat. Ich würde immer erst ein Bild hochladen. Die haben aber einen Umfang von 61 kB. Vielleicht zuviel? Vielleicht probier ichs heute Nacht noch ma.Ihr könnt ja eure Bilder auch dorthin packen, wenn ihr mögt. BYE!


----------

